# 2014 Calendar of Events



## Karen

Here's the 2014 Calendar of Events:

*Quilting*:


Mystery Tablerunner Sew-Along - (January) - pattern provided - hostess/instructor: Belfrybat *-- COMPLETED*
Cathedral Window Quilt Sew-Along & Tutorial - (March) - leader: AngieM2 -- COMPLETED
Mystery Quilt - (August) - leader TBD
Sampler Quilt Block Swap - (September) - 5" blocks - any color, pattern, or block of your choice - hostess: Kris in MI
*Sewing*:


Apron Sew-Along - (February) - pattern provided - leader: giraffe_baby *-- COMPLETED*
Handbag Sew-Along - (May) - pattern provided - hostess/instructor: giraffe_baby
*Scrapbooking:*


Vacation Scrapbook-Along - (October) - you will make 5-6 pages showcasing your favorite vacations, share your techniques, materials, etc., - leader TBA
*Fabric Exchange:*


Flannel Fabric Swap - (September) - 10x12" piece of flannel fabric. One each for each person that signs up - maximum of 20 sign-ups. Hostess:RedHeadedTricia
*Canning:*


Jam-Along & Tutorial - (September/October) - Follow along with making your favorite jam, showing pictures of your finished product, etc. - Leader TBA.
*Any Craft:*


Dish Cloth Exchange - (April) - Choose your technique and material (be it knit, crochet, sewing, etc.) and make 2 dish cloths to exchange with an participant. Hostess: RedHeadedTricia
Share-Your-Talent-Athon - All year long - You will be learning all sorts of out of the ordinary arts, crafts, etc. (perhaps things like bookbinding, pergamano, stain glass...) by our members who do them.
Annual Anything Handmade Swap - (October) - the annual swap we have each year where you are paired with a new Pal.


----------



## Patches

wow!, this looks like fun! I will have to get my calendar out and start planning. I sent you a couple of messages.


----------

